# tarpon at 3mile bridge!



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

last night ardiemus and i launch at 3 mile pcola side at sunset and we worked greenshores for a bit and there were 2 other yakkers out there and one got a slot red off the rocks, we then started to work our way down 3 mile on the lights, we catching white trout left and right, MoProshiz came up(nice to meet you) and started tearing em too! he left after awhile and ardiemus and i started heading toward the hump. ardiemus stop at a light and i went to the hump and fished around, then i get a call from him to come back there tarpon rolling under his yak and busting the surface, so i kicked it into high gear and got over there, and i started throwing my rapala xrap on my penn 440ssg on 14lb test line(bad move) around then bam something takes it slowly so put some pressure on it and this monster tarpon comes leaping out of water(100 plus pounder) he pulls me towards the bridge and goes toward the pillings then turns and then goes out the other side, then he jumps again and snap.... oh well my first tarpon hook up! super stoked. i pulled something a little heavier and tried to hook another one but no takers.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice!!! what time were yall out there?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Man - sounds like you stayed hooked up longer than could be expected with 14 lb test. I bet that was exciting. Any one else hook into one out there. I know there were a lot of folks there after the rigging clinic.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i hook the tarpon around 11 i think, there was no one else on the pcola side except for moproshiz, ardiemus and i. yea it was awesome and it was just pulling me around like he wasnt even hooked till i put some pressure then he jumped. no others hook though. everyone didnt go cuz there was a storm before dark but it passed and it was glassy!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice! I've seen some big schools of tarpon rolling on 3 mile this time of year thru October when I when I would fish for kings.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. I wish I could of seen that. I haven't hit 3 mile n a while. Maybe its time to get back out there


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We were out in that area yesterday morn and the jacks were thick. Had a couple of hook ups but busted off every time. We were hoping to see some tarpon but no luck.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

brandon lets go fishing tomorrow night call or text me 850-549-7507!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Dang, congrats Brandon on the Cobia hook up! Guess I shoulda gone after all.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )



Wilbur said:


> Dang, congrats Brandon on the Cobia hook up! Guess I shoulda gone after all.


Cobia? Lol it was a tarpon.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

pleasure was mine BBarton. Kinda wished i stayed out with yall the rest of my night was spent figuring out my small 2000 reel is busted... time for a new one!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I got a nice 712z for sale with or without rod. pm me if interested


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Killer post B!!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

here is some pics of sat mourning gulf trip, chase( redalert08) and kyle(chasintail2010).


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

How did you attach the flag mount to your kayak? I need to put up a flag, I've had a few close calls with boaters and that might help.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

I have rod holder mounted to the back of the cooler and I just put it in there


----------



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

excellent on the tarpon. what was your bait of choice?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i didnt mean to hook him on the rapala xrap, live bait would be the key, like a mullet!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone )
> 
> Cobia? Lol it was a tarpon.


Ha! Sorry. I think I was watching tv while texting...dangerous!


----------

